# The Red Bull Chronicles - "Alternative" substance addiction



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Since I don't really believe Red Bull comes _solely_ under caffeine addiction - at least not for me, anyway - I've decided to start a thread purely for discussion of this stupidly addictive and physiologically dangerous drink.

I personally believe this drink shouldn't even be sold in shops, in newsagents, even to athletes and before "periods of prolonged mental stimulation", as it claims it's true purpose is. I am/was addicted to Red Bull, and have only recently started to wean myself off it. From the age of about 16, I have been having at least one or two a day, and now at 21 am only starting to realise the consequences.

My aim with this thread is to document my "withdrawal" from this substance and to involve others who may have advice and/or questions regarding addiction to non-alcoholic drinks such as this in dialogue.

Thank you


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Others should not be punished because you abused something that led to addiction.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Where did I say I was looking to punish someone? If anything, the purpose of this thread is to help others who might have experienced the same thing. I don't agree to it being sold as a commercial product, as this means it's producers are obviously assuming it's a good idea to sell a highly powered substance to a population of varying medical and psychological histories, despite the half-arsed warnings on the can.

For the record I don't believe many other products should be sold either, but this doesn't mean I'm going to walk outside to my neighbour's house and demand they only buy what I tell them to.

Think before you stick your nose in.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

You should try the original Red Bull, it's hilarious.

It is syrupy, and VERY strong.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like I'd have holes in the ceiling from bouncing off it about 300 times.

ETA: Good god, looks like someone scraped it out from under a coral reef.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried Red Bull a year ago for what I think might have been the very first time (not quite sure). I didn't really like it.

Red Rain is my drink.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, it contains about the same amount of caffeine as a cup of coffee, but the sugar-free contains aspartame which is also addictive and bad for your health. Perhaps the reasons for your addiction aren't physiological but psychological mostly. I was kinda addicted to a certain brand of chocolate milk for about a year, I desired its taste so much in the morning that it got in my nerves if I didn't have it. Good luck.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Did l see you on True Life?


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

What on earth is True Life?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

HouseOfFlux said:


> Where did I say I was looking to punish someone? If anything, the purpose of this thread is to help others who might have experienced the same thing. I don't agree to it being sold as a commercial product, as this means it's producers are obviously assuming it's a good idea to sell a highly powered substance to a population of varying medical and psychological histories, despite the half-arsed warnings on the can.
> 
> For the record I don't believe many other products should be sold either, but this doesn't mean I'm going to walk outside to my neighbour's house and demand they only buy what I tell them to.
> 
> Think before you stick your nose in.


Again, it's nobody's fault you abused it. I find energy drinks highly useful when I need to stay alert a few extra hours and have never had any addiction problems with them. Why? Because I drink them for what they're for, not as a soft drink. Saying it should not be sold because YOU had bad experiences with it is simply ludicrous. 

Think before you make a thread.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

HouseOfFlux said:


> I personally believe this drink shouldn't even be sold in shops, in newsagents, even to athletes and before "periods of prolonged mental stimulation", as it claims it's true purpose is.


Here's an idea, don't abuse the substance and you won't get hooked. I'm guessing you want to ban alcohol also since people can drink a case of beer a day and then they become alcoholics?


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Again, it's nobody's fault you abused it. I find energy drinks highly useful when I need to stay alert a few extra hours and have never had any addiction problems with them. Why? Because I drink them for what they're for, not as a soft drink. Saying it should not be sold because YOU had bad experiences with it is simply ludicrous.
> 
> Think before you make a thread.


And once again, I never said anyone made me get as deep in with it as I have. The main purpose of this thread is to try and encourage others who have had troubles with this particular drink to come forward and talk with me about it.

There's a reason I haven't posted this in the debate section.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Here's an idea, don't abuse the substance and you won't get hooked. I'm guessing you want to ban alcohol also since people can drink a case of beer a day and then they become alcoholics?


Here's an idea, don't waltz into a thread about a type of addiction with no background knowledge of the OP's mental health history and attempt to give them a slap on the wrist.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

HouseOfFlux said:


> Here's an idea, don't waltz into a thread about a type of addiction with no background knowledge of the OP's mental health history and attempt to give them a slap on the wrist.


Proposing that specific substance should be banned because he had an issue with addiction of it is asking for critique. Basically he was stating because his problem of addiction, that other people, should not be able to purchase Redbull.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Proposing that specific substance should be banned because he had an issue with addiction of it is asking for critique. Basically he was stating because his problem of addiction, that other people, should not be able to purchase Redbull.


I am the OP, for clarity's sake.

I only proposed that I thought it should be banned due to how it has affected me, but in no way was it an attempt to attack the countless numbers of people who doubtless know when enough is enough. Once _again, _I was not saying that others should be punished for what I have done.

I'll repeat: There's a reason this isn't in the debate thread.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

HouseOfFlux said:


> I only proposed that I thought it *should be banned due to how it has affected me*, but in no way was it an attempt to attack the *countless numbers of people who doubtless know when enough is enough.* Once _again, _I was not saying that *others should be punished for what I have done.*


You might as well resign to the fact that you're going to get railed on this over, and over, and over again. Doesn't matter where you post your thread.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

I throw my hands up, I was wrong.

This drink has affected me to the point that I wished to create a thread on it, and quite simply, that is what I intend to continue with now.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

HouseOfFlux said:


> I throw my hands up, I was wrong.
> 
> This drink has affected me to the point that I wished to create a thread on it, and quite simply, that is what I intend to continue with now.


Continue with what, the drinking or the thread?


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me want an AMP energy drink... .-.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

jdstankosky said:


> Continue with what, the drinking or the thread?


Too much to hope for you to accept what I'd said and leave it wasn't it? 

I'll tell you what, both.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> So how is it going @_HouseOfFlux_ ?


I've been "clean" (lulz) for about a week and a half now. The dizziness isn't nice though, but it comes and goes.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

HouseOfFlux said:


> I've been "clean" (lulz) for about a week and a half now. The dizziness isn't nice though, but it comes and goes.


Great then, it shouldn't take much longer I believe. Keep on!


----------

